# Phrag. d'alessandroi 'DD #2'



## tomkalina (Jan 13, 2021)

One of three original clones from Dennis D'alessandro back in the day. Another good example of tray culture for this species.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 13, 2021)

Tom
lovely. I suspect that lots of other phrags and paphs would show equal lelevs of improved growth with trays. It’s just a matter of space!
David


----------



## abax (Jan 13, 2021)

WOW Tom, that bloom looks like it's on fire. What a color!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2021)

Yay besseae (v. dalessandroi)!  How deep are the trays? I wonder where Dennis is, probably laughing at us living here in a 3rd World country!


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 14, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae (v. dalessandroi)!  How deep are the trays? I wonder where Dennis is, probably laughing at us living here in a 3rd World country!


Standard 10 x 20 x 2 1/2 inches deep propagation trays with slotted bottoms for drainage. (See photo). I think most garden centers carry them, especially in the spring, or eBay. Haven't heard from Dennis in a long time; I assume he's still down in Ecuador?


----------



## PeteM (Jan 15, 2021)

I ordered 2 bonsai forest trays on Etsy the other day after your recent posts. Finally going to give it a try for these walkers.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2021)

tomkalina said:


> Haven't heard from Dennis in a long time; I assume he's still down in Ecuador?


I'm sure he is, he tried to talk me into moving there. I hope I live long enough to visit or see retirement!


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 15, 2021)

Not sure how you'd get there with COVID restrictions, but I'd advise going as soon as it's possible; the hikes aren't too strenuous for anyone in decent shape. The first trip I took about ten years ago was guided by Ecuagenera and it was excellent, especially since I was interested in seeing Phrag. besseae in it's natural habitat and analysing leachate and substrate samples.


----------



## FrankRC (Jan 16, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae (v. dalessandroi)!  How deep are the trays? I wonder where Dennis is, probably laughing at us living here in a 3rd World country!



Eric, Denis has given up orchids and now owns a coffee shop in Vilcabamba, Ecuador where he lives with his family. BTW the plant in the photos does not exhibit the correct characteristic of true v. dalessandroi. Given its size, it should. 

Wide, shallow clay pots can achieve the same results. All besseae need space. 

Best regards,


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 16, 2021)

Which characteristics are missing? It looks like it’s branching


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 6, 2021)

Here's an updated photo of the 'DD #2' clone in full bloom and branching; taken this morning, in a sunny greenhouse.


----------



## PeteM (Feb 6, 2021)

I’ve got to get this tray culture going.


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 6, 2021)

PeteM said:


> I’ve got to get this tray culture going.


It’s the best if you have the room. Got the idea when I saw how Ecuagenera was growing them in Ecuador.


----------



## KateL (Feb 6, 2021)

Tom, if you had to over generalize, how long would you say it takes it reach maturity or fully branching like that? Either in years or blooming cycles (or even dog years)?


----------



## FrankRC (Feb 7, 2021)

OK, although there are two (2) spikes on the plant but this is the real thing. Sometimes besseae can put out a single branch but not like the plant in the photo. V. d'alessandroi cannot be differentiated by any other means. Those colors, petal characteristics, etc., can be found in every large population, whether primary or secondary.


----------



## FrankRC (Feb 7, 2021)

KateL said:


> Tom, if you had to over generalize, how long would you say it takes it reach maturity or fully branching like that? Either in years or blooming cycles (or even dog years)?



I have seen single growth plants throw out two (2) and three (3) branches. If you have a real v. d'allessandroi it should become obvious by the second flowering season.

Space is a must for all besseae to reach this size. As in the photos trays work and so do large clay orchid pots, the shallow ones. Keep the air moving across the roots. 

Best,


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 7, 2021)

KateL said:


> Tom, if you had to over generalize, how long would you say it takes it reach maturity or fully branching like that? Either in years or blooming cycles (or even dog years)?


This clone has been growing in that tray for about 2 years. It's much larger and more floriferous than when we grew it in a 6" pot. I should repot it in the spring but I'm running out of room to be growing too many of them in trays.


----------



## PeteM (Feb 7, 2021)

Do you think most would phrags benefit from this shallow tray culture, or just the ones that walk out of the pot? Trying to decide who get the tray and space.. kovachii... Has anyone tried this in a tray?


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 8, 2021)

Haven't tried any other Phrags besides besseae and d'alessandroi using tray culture, but I can't see why it wouldn't work. The only problem is the space required to do it.


----------



## FrankRC (Feb 9, 2021)

PeteM said:


> Do you think most would phrags benefit from this shallow tray culture, or just the ones that walk out of the pot? Trying to decide who get the tray and space.. kovachii... Has anyone tried this in a tray?



Some growers, myself included, have had a lot of success using modified hydroponic pots for kovackii. I go into much detail in the year end issue of the Orchid Digest. There bigger species, kovachii, boisserianum, longiflium, caudatum, etc., won't culture well in a tray. Schlimii might although I've never seen it in a tray. Those species that live below the high water line along the banks of rivers need deeper pots. Forget trays for those species.

Best,


----------



## PeteM (Feb 9, 2021)

FrankRC said:


> Some growers, myself included, have had a lot of success using modified hydroponic pots for kovackii. I go into much detail in the year end issue of the Orchid Digest. There bigger species, kovachii, boisserianum, longiflium, caudatum, etc., won't culture well in a tray. Schlimii might although I've never seen it in a tray. Those species that live below the high water line along the banks of rivers need deeper pots. Forget trays for those species.
> 
> Best,


Thanks Frank! Got it, I’ve got some homework to do.


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 19, 2021)

....and here's a photo taken yesterday of that Phrag. d'alessandroi 'DD #2' clone in full bloom. It has six flowers open and five buds on two branching inflorescences. Without a doubt, a poster child for tray culture for this species. The flowers in the background left are the 'DD #3' clone in bloom.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2021)

Sweet!


----------



## monocotman (Feb 19, 2021)

Wow that is perfection!


----------



## kitfox (Feb 19, 2021)

Everytime you post, I click your link and it’s not there...


----------



## terryros (Feb 19, 2021)

Don’t click the picture. Click on the title of the image right below it.


----------



## kitfox (Feb 19, 2021)

terryros said:


> Don’t click the picture. Click on the title of the image right below it.



 I meant I click his webpage link looking for the subject plant for sale! I see, I want!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 20, 2021)

I have got to jump on this tray culture....and get more dalessandroi clones!

This is wonderful Tom!


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 20, 2021)

I may have a division or two of this clone available in April/May of this year after repotting. The only problem with tray culture is you need a lot of room. I can grow eighteen plants in 3 1/4" pots in roughly the same are as one plant in a 10 x 20 tray.


----------



## richgarrison (Feb 20, 2021)

tomkalina said:


> I may have a division or two of this clone available in April/May of this year after repotting. The only problem with tray culture is you need a lot of room. I can grow eighteen plants in 3 1/4" pots in roughly the same are as one plant in a 10 x 20 tray.



looks like you are growing 2 plants per tray... am i seeing that correctly?


----------



## cpmaniac (Feb 20, 2021)

That is really gorgeous, Tom. Well done!


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 20, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> looks like you are growing 2 plants per tray... am i seeing that correctly?


Three actually. Front and center are both 'DD #2' clones and the one in back is the 'DD #3' clone. See photo of the center 'DD #2' clone currently in sheath.


----------



## kitfox (Feb 22, 2021)

tomkalina said:


> I may have a division or two of this clone available in April/May of this year after repotting. The only problem with tray culture is you need a lot of room. I can grow eighteen plants in 3 1/4" pots in roughly the same are as one plant in a 10 x 20 tray.



I will be watching...keep a little kitfox in mind...


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 5, 2021)

...and I promise this is the last photo of this clone. There are eight flowers and two buds on two inflorescences. Photo taken this morning in a bright greenhouse.


----------



## cpmaniac (Mar 5, 2021)

It's putting on a beautiful show!


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 3, 2021)

....and here it is in bloom again this sunny Friday morning. The division has put on good growth over the past couple of years, and this is the first time it's had three flowers open on th same stem at the same time.


----------



## PeteM (Dec 3, 2021)

tomkalina said:


> ....and here it is in bloom again this sunny Friday morning. The division has put on good growth over the past couple of years, and this is the first time it's had three flowers open on th same stem at the same time.


Wow is that all one tray in the picture?


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 3, 2021)

It's come a long way since I got the original division from Dennis. I'll be dividing this clone in Feb/Mar of 2022. You can PM me if anyone's interested in a piece. Not sure of the price yet -depends upon how it divides.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 4, 2021)

Excellent Tom…
Good job!


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 4, 2021)

tomkalina said:


> ...and I promise this is the last photo of this clone. There are eight flowers and two buds on two inflorescences. Photo taken this morning in a bright greenhouse.


Holy CROW, Tom! I’ve got to try this one! Do you find it does better getting through summer heat than besseae? My besseae from you are no more but my d’allessandroi sailed through.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 4, 2021)

tomkalina said:


> It's come a long way since I got the original division from Dennis. I'll be dividing this clone in Feb/Mar of 2022. You can PM me if anyone's interested in a piece. Not sure of the price yet -depends upon how it divides.



Interested. Lol.


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Dec 4, 2021)

my Qf Maria,being a really close relative,is growing like a weed,in a slightly modified tray( a pot in a tray) I fill water in the pot at the base of the plant,until it fills 1 inch of water in the tray(which is only 1 inch bigger). When the water in the tray is only 1/4 inch deep,I refill.The funny thing is,in the south facing window,my Cattleyas and Laelias,in normal bark ,in the same window,love that watering timing.Right now,they are all in growth phase.


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 5, 2021)

I think it prefers warmer temperatures than P. besseae, and it's location in our greenhouse is not as close to the cooler discharge as P.besseae. That location runs about 5 *F warmer during the summer months. If memory serves, Ecuagenera was also growing this species in a warmer location than their P. besseae's, but it's been several years since I visited their greenhouses in Ecuador.


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 5, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> Interested. Lol.


You're on the list. I'll let you know next Spring how the mother plant divides.


----------



## Hien (Dec 5, 2021)

I prefer dalessandroi over besseae .
your plants' flowers are outstanding


----------



## NYEric (Dec 7, 2021)

Hien said:


> I prefer dalessandroi over besseae .


TRAITOR!!!


----------

